# Cyprexx reinvents the C/Y



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

As of this morning 30 C/Y is now divided by three turning it into 10 C/Y.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMojangles said:


> As of this morning 30 C/Y is now divided by three turning it into 10 C/Y.


AMS and MSI have that same program! 

i bet you heard that your pictures didn't justify the debris totals!!! :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've said it before, when those rep clowns take your debris totals from 30 down to 10, offer to hire them for that rate for your other clients. They work for what they think is fair, and you make 3 times the money.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Do what we did....get it in writing before you start the work....

we get everything in writing or we do not start or complete anything without a written agreement first...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Popular training manual used by several nationals for their new hires. There is also a video version available thru Sesame Street.

http://s804.photobucket.com/user/mrbeebo63/media/bigger1_zps1877102c.jpg.html


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Well coordinator got back with on large bid, I had to pass on it.30 gallions of paint is to be included in my CYD(or I would Cyprexx`s Bid) There saying photos only justify a total of 30 CYD I bid 50! I have been doing this for thirteen years and all sudden I do not know how to count debris!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> Well coordinator got back with on large bid, I had to pass on it.30 gallions of paint is to be included in my CYD(or I would Cyprexx`s Bid) There saying photos only justify a total of 30 CYD I bid 50! I have been doing this for thirteen years and all sudden I do not know how to count debris!


 Same thing happened to me today!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it`s something new they started doing to make more off there contractors. I`ll be looking for something to replace them with. I put up with there low pay rate, due them not messing with my bids.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a conversation with a manager yesterday and explained that the changes that they have made are beyond confusing. Even their own staff has no idea what they want completed on a job. 

I told him that we took two jobs priced how they offered them to see if they could be completed profitably. One cost us $50 to complete and the other cost $100 to complete. I explained that this would not happen again because I can sit at home and go broke. 

We were used to doing a complete clean up of each property and being paid for all the work. It was explained to me that we have been doing, and they have been paying for, work beyond the scope in their contract for a very long time and they have decided that they are no longer going to do that. They now want all that to be broken out to bid to the brokers. 

I told him that was fine with me, just tell me what you do not want done and I will exclude it from my scope in my bid, as long as we are being paid for what we are doing. The work that they bid to the broker can sit and wait for approval. 

So we have passed on several jobs to prove our point and now it looks like we are coming to an accord on exactly what is required and how much we will be paid for it. 

It looks like we will be accepting more work, but the jobs will have a smaller scope of work with more being bid to the brokers. 

I also explained that I have passed on jobs simply because they had a lot of paint on them. Paint costs me to dispose of, and while I can deal with a gallon or two I cannot deal with 30 to 100 gallons on a job without compensation.

I was told that paint would still be paid for, but you have to open the cans and buckets to show how much is there. They will not pay for empty containers of paint any longer. While it is a pain I can deal with this as long as I get paid for the paint in the cans and buckets. 

What different instructions have you been given by Cyprexx with the changes?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

;51937 said:


> I had a conversation with a manager yesterday and explained that the changes that they have made are beyond confusing. Even their own staff has no idea what they want completed on a job.
> 
> I told him that we took two jobs priced how they offered them to see if they could be completed profitably. One cost us $50 to complete and the other cost $100 to complete. I explained that this would not happen again because I can sit at home and go broke.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is strange.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

What different instructions have you been given by Cyprexx with the changes?[/QUOTE]

Seems to change every week! Allowed them to talk me down on a bigger job that I completed today! Turbo in of my trucks went out! So think I made $500 profit on this job. New turbo is $1500, and have to pay asking price. Feel like pulling my hair out


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

For example, just yesterday I bid $815 on a property for an initial service. Rather than bid high only to have them try to lower my price I decided to bid what I considered fairly and indicated to them BID IS NON-NEGOTIABLE. They responded "Why is it non-negotiable?" I replied "Rather than go back and forth on a Friday afternoon I gave you my lowest possible price to perform the service. I also noticed there were several hundred photos uploaded to my dash from another vendor for this property indicating that they had already bid on the property and were asking for my bid to get the lowest possible price. As of 12:30 Friday (today) I have heard nothing back from them.

I am getting tired of the cat and mouse games and from now on I plan to bid one time only and that's that. I bid fair and they can accept it or not, their choice.

As far as any changes the only thing I was instructed to do was to bust up furniture in order to reduce the cubic yards for debris. My question is, how do you bust up a king size mattress or other extremely heavy/bulky furniture items? Other than that I have not been given any new instructions by them to perform the job.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a long discussion about how to count a CY too. 

Seems I came up with 52 CY and they came up with "not quite 20 CY." I said that based upon Table D from the Fannie Mae Property Preservation Matrix there was just over 20 CY of debris from items in the table and using that and adding all the loose debris in the house, shed and yard there was easily 50+ CYs. 

They did not like that one much either since it establishes a standard for the CYs of certain items and makes it difficult to lower the CY count. 

I was simply told that I was wrong and that she would get a second bid. Turns out it took three bids to get someone to do $1,900 worth of work for $750. 

It was also explained to me that if I would just be more competitive in my pricing that I would have plenty of work. 

I explained that I was just patiently waiting for the vendors who were working for the prices she offered to go out of business so we could get back to negotiating reasonable prices one again. 

Seems all my rational statements and mathematically supported proof does is piss people off.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> Had a long discussion about how to count a CY too.
> 
> Seems I came up with 52 CY and they came up with "not quite 20 CY." I said that based upon Table D from the Fannie Mae Property Preservation Matrix there was just over 20 CY of debris from items in the table and using that and adding all the loose debris in the house, shed and yard there was easily 50+ CYs.
> 
> ...


 Must have talked to the same coordinator I did I think she is looking for someone to remove what they think is 20yd and I see and bid 40+ for the remainder of the flat rate after they pay me for lock changes, winterization, and smoke detectors. Good luck finding a schmuck that's gonna do it for $150. 
I used to love working for this company, but that was before they all had lobotomies


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Once they have a price for what they want to pay they keep getting bids until someone agrees to do it for that price. I have heard of as many as eight bids being gotten before someone finally agrees. 

I told them I am just patiently waiting for my competition to go out of business so we can get back to a more sensible rate of pay.


----------

